# That dog of mine, grrr!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just returned from the 2nd training class and all started well till towards the end when Barney started his barking and biting my knees and legs. The trainer, from school4dogs, suggested I contact their behaviourist which I've done. I also had an individual training session with someone else this week who gave me more confidence to deal with him generally plus this problem, though she didn't actually see him in biting action.

I'm so confused and disappointed so just wanted to have a rant really but any suggestions would be most appreciated please.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you live near Marzi? You could sign up for her dodgy dogs class. I think I would be inclined to hold him by the collar and give him a good dressing down, but Marzi and 2nd will certainly disagree with me.  You should definitely listen to them, not to me.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dodgy dog class sounds perfect! He needs a good dressing down but I understand I'm supposed to ignore the little sod 😕😉


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was strictly new school with my Max, but every now and then visions of rolled up newspaper danced in my head with Rufus. As long as the dog is cocky and confident and you keep everything 99.99 percent positive how could a little #$%^%$# hurt?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

A girl after my own heart! If only...! I guess he's stressed or over excited or hyped on the bloody treats we have to dole out in the class. I don't know but it's very VERY annoying and I end up in tears frequently, though I did think I'd got past all of this 😯


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

You have to remember he's still a baby. Hopefully he will grow out of it as he gets a bit older. Maybe a nice bottle of wine is in order.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus was a puppy school drop out. It was agony sitting trying to contain a squirming, yapping, leaping and frantic mess. All for the ten minutes of free play where he'd get overly excited with the other puppies and be put in the naughty corner for thug like behaviour.  I already knew how to do the training part so we just gave up and did what worked for him, lots of one on one training (once with a private trainer) and plenty of off leash time to burn off his energy.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Will he though?! Or is he going to be the Cockapoo from hell? 😩 He needs to learn this is not on! 

I've had 2 glasses of wine and a chocolate brownie for my dinner, that's all I can handle tonight!

And the nerve of the dog has got the cheek up be snuggled up next to me right now ; does he not know I'm good at holding a grudge?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah Fairlie, that sounds like me - perhaps one on one is the answer, though whether with a trainer from this group or the previous trainer - or both - is to be figured out


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What you need to do Lou is walk with someone who knows the air you are looking for. Its so hard to describe. You have to be one degree more cocky and confident than them, and you have to be so much fun they'd lay down their life for you. With Rufus it involved alot of lying on my back in the grass, alot of sneezing (means you're happy with him) and a ton of one on one training. It was so much work but it all paid off.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

If I lay on the grass when he's in that mode I'd be bitten to pieces! Not sure what you mean by 'the air'? One on one training I agree with and for the trainer to see him in action


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Towards the end? Is it probable that he was tired/needed a wee or a poo?
Sometimes the right thing is to stop a little earlier. How long is the class?

I wouldn't recommend Dodgy 's for baby puppies... especially after a night like tonight. We had 4 rescues 2 of which have been serially rehomed, one of which was rescued in Portugal. There was also a bomb proof geriatric lab and Dot both of these two are very good at ignoring the others if they have a moment.... Kiki was absent as Liz had a drama showcase. We were meant to be having a dress rehearsal for a display we are doing tomorrow... ha ha ha ha. 
What do they say about bad dress rehearsals.? Actually it wasn't all bad but our Portuguese boy was not coping, we ended up having to let him work far further away from the rest than we would ideally want... Still our aim as a club is to be inclusive, and generally this particular dog is so much better than he used to be... probably, hopefully, he'll be more mellow tomorrow.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

The class is about an hour, this was probably the last 10 minutes or so. I had to do one of the exercises separate from the other pups as he was so excited /agitated. 

He'd pooed before and didn't have a pee afterwards. 

Sounds like he might have been the star the pupil in your class!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Maybe you can attend class and learn the commands by yourself and then help Barney learn them once you are home without all the distractions. My two would never have made it during a class (too easily distracted and bored). I lucked out that no one else signed up so it was just me and the trainer with the two. 
Also maybe a pair of old jeans - mine were my favorite thing to wear because their sharp teeth and sharp claws didn't bother me so I reacted to the pressure, not the pain. Even in 100+degree heat i preferred those to exposed skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Some of the commands he already knew - sit (!), lie down, recall, leave etc so he was fine with those. Not so good at loose lead walking so that was helpful, or would have been if he hadn't been such a pain. I do wear old jeans, probably need wellingtons as well though! 😉 Thank you 😊


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Lou. I remember feeling so tested by Poppy and puppy class, she was always utterly mental afterwards (and before...and ...er ...during actually) just mega stimulated by simply being near so many dogs and people  if she had previously learned to get pleasure from habitually biting my legs that's definitely when it would have been likely to occur! What treats are you using? I cooked chicken and used teeny bits after nearly using a whole bag of coachies on the first week (and not even for commands, they were pointless pretences, just to stop her from jigging about and punching the puppies on either side of us). There will be light at the end of this horrible rainbow, honest *****


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Marion! I was using cooked chicken breast - Waitrose organic if you don't mind! 

I look forward to seeing the light at the end of that tunnel! I've just woken up to him being sick on my bed and just managed to stop him eating it. 

Honestly I don't know why I didn't just get a cat. Or a budgie 😉


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

Hahaha this whole thread has made me smile, reassured me it's not just me struggling but I am now dreading puppy classes that start tomorrow morning......  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good luck! Do report back


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't panic. I would say that 80% of us have had similar experiences.

Lessons with Peanut were .... challenging. she was the clown of the class and sometimes I could see other owners faces showing they were fed up with her and me. not to mention the amount of patience I had to display.

Seriously, it is normal. patience and wine help. remember it will pass, so try to enjoy it and make it a challenge for you to conquer.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Thanks Marion! I was using cooked chicken breast - Waitrose organic if you don't mind!
> 
> I look forward to seeing the light at the end of that tunnel! I've just woken up to him being sick on my bed and just managed to stop him eating it.
> 
> Honestly I don't know why I didn't just get a cat. Or a budgie 😉


You would look even sillier Lou walking a budgie along the sea front and maybe it would have pecked your eyes instead of your legs, cats have dirty habits to. 

I think barney was helping you clear the mess up so you didn't get upset with him  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Peanut! It's very helpful to know that this isn't too unusual a behaviour, even though it makes me feel at times like a freak with a freakish monster attached to my legs.

I'm not sure that I can enjoy this aspect entirely, but will feel I've achieved something if I succeed in the challenge of training him properly ☺x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

A nice thought Nicki! 


Maybe a goldfish is about my limit at the moment! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> A nice thought Nicki!
> 
> 
> Maybe a goldfish is about my limit at the moment! X


No your luck it would pull you into the sea!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least you are keeping your sense of humour!! at one of the training classes with Dudley the trainer awarded me a little prize saying most owners would have given up with a dog like this by now...! I never did ask if he meant just with the classes or given up with him entirely! he really was quite a challenge! But he has mellowed and is usually very good these days (he was 3 in feb), although he does still jump and nip occasionally during agility when the combination of excitement and frustration gets the better of him. I think he could do with a very stern telling off then to be honest, to know that it is not acceptable, but of course he is off lead and just keeps out of reach, he cares not a jot if I yell at him. I guess perhaps I should think about not going as it is the only time he does it now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This brings back such funny memories with Rufus. My Max was the star of the class and won prizes and was the envy of all the other owners. I swear she sat quietly beside me looking at me waiting so she could quickly do whatever I asked and win prizes. I glowed with pride and rolled my eyes at all the "terrible" owners with their uncontrollable pups. I convinced myself it was my prowess as a dog trainer. Then came Rufus and I got my payback a hundred fold. You have to keep your sense of humour or you'd be dead from stress. The silver lining is that with the right touch these uncontrollable monsters grow up into the extreme performance dogs. These are the dogs who can happily dock dive all day, or search for skiers stuck in avalanches, or people stuck in rubble after an earthquake and keep their tails wagging non stop. The "good" dogs will all be snoozing on the couch.

I wish now I'd asked the others at the class to take some photos of me wrestling with Rufus doing his imitation of a captured salmon in my arms. When things get wild Lou take some photos so in a few years time you can regale newbies with stories of just how bad Barney was. I am getting my second payback with Rufus now, we take him with us everywhere and he behaves. He can be off leash in most situations and he is a ton of fun. He would never bite a human no matter what. It just takes time.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

DB1, I may appear to have hung on to my sense of humour but it's not totally true I'm afraid.  Much anger and sadness behind it all, but I'm working on it. It's very helpful to know I'm not the only one with a nitty and often aggravating puppy!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fairlie, that's funny to hear! I wondered too if I could have asked someone to photograph or film this 10 minutes of lunacy - maybe next time! 

I'm doing some training tomorrow in a new place with Barney so it's quite likely he'll start misbehaving again and hopefully the trainer can witness it and advise me. 

Glad Rufus has turned out to be a good boy - I'll try and hang on to that! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Janey153 said:


> The class is about an hour, this was probably the last 10 minutes or so. I had to do one of the exercises separate from the other pups as he was so excited /agitated.
> 
> He'd pooed before and didn't have a pee afterwards.
> 
> Sounds like he might have been the star the pupil in your class!


Of course he would be the star 
Personally I think that an hour is a very long time for a pup - particularly when you think that normally at that time of night he would be normally be snuggled up on the sofa belly up and relaxed.
I'm assuming your class is in the evening....
We are all know that tired puppies go to totally mad at warp speed...
Can you see the build up to his monster moments?
If you can I would advise taking him outside for a bit, particularly if there is some grass and smells to distract him and then just let him gently potter, if he starts biting turn your back on him and ignore him until he stops. If h is just bonkers take him home. All the good quickly ends up as bad if you leave feeling frustrated and angry. Better to have 20 mins of positive experiences when training and then bail out. Even now Dot finds an hour quite hard work - particularly at Dodgys. 
Training classes are stressful - new place, new people, new dogs - often noisy, stressy frustrated owner. Make sure your expectations of your little chap are reasonable and don't compare him to other puppies - they are all different, and it is often the ones who start off trick who end up being brilliant. Honestly.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Marzi, that's very helpful. Yes, it's at 7.15 for an hour. And yes I do compare him with the other pups who are behaving more normally. I certainly will remove him and leave if he does it again, thank you! He starts by biting his lead and that's my warning sign! 

Here he is before he went berserk, the other wee pups and what he's doing right now  
(Oh they've turned out in the wrong order, but you get the idea I'm sure!)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I remember Maggie's first day at puppy school. All the other pups were quiet and being good. Maggie was straining at her lead to get to them and barking the whole time. The trainers comment 'I love her personality and spirit'. She still has it but it's calmed down. At least now she can do a sit stay until another dog is almost past us when we're out walking.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Clever Maggie


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Thankfully no one signed up for our time or they backed out last minute. It was the pups, me, and the trainer for our class and the middle of the day on a Saturday. Though it was an hour class, we'd do a command for 5-10 minutes and then she'd sit on the floor and play with them while I barraged her with lots of questions. Then twenty minutes later we'd do a second task for 5-10 minutes then 20 minutes of play. The best thing she did was help me realize that they were really good, well balanced puppies. 

I hear your frustrations, but I hope you also hear all the reassurances that Barney is just like the rest of these crazy poos. I cried almost every night thinking I had gotten two little cujos who were going to tear each other and me up until the great folks on this forum reassured me it was normal. They grow out of that snarly beasty crockapoo stage, and then you get the dog you had thought you were getting (while secretly missing the little cujo too). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, you were lucky with your class! And thank you, yes I am hearing the reassuring messages and this forum is quite wonderful - and I look forward to getting that dog I dreamt about!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

OK, so I had some training this morning with 2 other pups and the trainer from the same place as the training class I go to. We were in a new part of the beach that Barney hadn't been to before and it was raining - two reasons for him to go berserk and sure enough 5 minutes after getting out of the car he was biting my legs and I was angry and in tears. A great start! 

Debbie the trainer saw this and told me to put him down (I had picked him up because its the only way to stop him biting me) as he was learning that when I get frustrated, he gets stressed and he gets picked up - not good. She walked with him for most of the time, luring him with a treat to get him to sit instead of going for her legs, and then giving him the treat once he sat. 

This went on for much of the 2 hours, apart from when we sat (in the pouring rain) in an outside cafe to teach the pups to sit quietly. Strangely Barney doesn't have a problem at times like that - Debbie said because we are being boring and doing nothing and he has nothing to stress about. So, that's something to remember. 

I also learnt that in order to lure him away from my legs, the treat must be right near his nose, not up in the air in my hands. It was pretty exhausting and Debbie was very understanding. I have a 121 with her this week and hopefully we will conquer this! 

I've now opened the wine


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You'll get there Lou! Molly's been causing me a few issues, she's fine on the lead,but when I let her off she goes besurk on Sid. Even I nearly had a melt down which is not like me.
Enjoy the wine


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good grief, you do wonder why we get these dogs! I just walked Barney (on his new halti lead, _some_ improvement ....) and managed to walk dog shit into the house, not Barney's so I've spent too long cleaning it up; sat down finally and discovered he'd pee'd on the floor. I'm knackered, and the wine is still going! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got two of the halti leads coming tomorrow. Hopefully it will make walks a 
Whole lot easier
Oh s... Bad enough if it's Barneys, but don't you just wish if people picked there dam dog poo up it wouldn't happen. 
Think it calls for two bottles x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Precisely, Barney's poo is small, this was a whopper all over the soles of my boots 
And I lost Barney's sausage on our walk (I do mean his cocktail sausage for treats!) . Not a great day really but hopefully it will all change soon.
Yes, good idea - another bottle please!
Let me know how you find the halti leads - Ive got the double ended lead and now the halti harness. I've actually lost count of the number of leads I've got.... x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah I'm getting the double ended lead, didn't know which harness to get the body or head? What did you make of the lead ,was it easy? 
Don't I was ordering my last night and the husband asked me how much more money am I going to spend on leads 😀x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ive got the harness that has a chest and body attachment for the lead. I've been taught that to teach them to walk close by use the lead on the collar, or in this case on the chest. When we walk them normally, when they are allowed to pull, use the lead on the back of the harness. Dont know what others on here think of that.
I've not used the double ended lead too much actually as its a bit heavy, but I am going to use it now as it works well with this harness. 

I've also got lots of collars and harnesses too - an advantage of not having a husband to complain!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok that sounds good, I think it comes with training instruction and how to use it.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is the one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/HALTI-HARNESS-BLACK-RED-small/dp/B005D4NZ50/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Not long after getting Poppy, we took her on holiday and there were times I could have cheerfully throttled her. 
I remember trying to walk with her of an evening and she was a bloody nightmare. I'm not exaggerating when I say she was just a burr at the end of the lead. She spent more time going vertically upwards than horizontal - constantly biting the lead, spinning, pulling. 
My heart goes out to you but it will get better one day...honestly.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for that, and sorry she was such a pain. It's really good to know I'm not alone dealing with a freakish puppy, and failing miserably. Having been pleased with myself for fixing a hoover today, I've realised that I don't like to feel like I've failed, though I know that's not entirely the case, it's hard at times to ignore that. 😕 This is a case for therapy! ☺


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Thank you for that, and sorry she was such a pain. It's really good to know I'm not alone dealing with a freakish puppy, and failing miserably. Having been pleased with myself for fixing a hoover today, I've realised that I don't like to feel like I've failed, though I know that's not entirely the case, it's hard at times to ignore that. 😕 This is a case for therapy! ☺


Not failed. Poo's can be difficult pups and nothing prepares you for it. We lost our old dog three or four months before the Popster arrived. It fair to say that we thought ourselves as seasoned dog owners - having previously taken on a rescue terrier but now we realise that our old dog was more human than dog and was a breeze compared with the dervish that we brought home. You'll get there. You just need a hand finding where his 'good boy' button is.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I had an old rescued Jack Russell before Barney and vowed I wouldn't get a rescue or a terrier again, but in retrospect he was easy peasy! Why are poo's more difficult do you think?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

No idea - maybe it's the spaniel bit. I find it really annoying when people come on to ILMC and tell us that their pup is a little angel. They are missing out on the right-of-passage needed to be a true Poo owner(IMHO)

If your head isn't in your hands, you've not got a proper poo pup


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Jake my Labrador was almost human and such an easy dog to train. 
I've just resigned to the fact that Molly and Sid are completely different nature and I try not to expect too much of them, I think my two are better if I treat them like children than dogs. Some like to say I spoil them, but I think they behave better if I'm more relaxed. 
I think they still know I'm the boss, bit like the husband ! I say they do


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Datun Walnut said:


> No idea - maybe it's the spaniel bit. I find it really annoying when people come on to ILMC and tell us that their pup is a little angel. They are missing out on the right-of-passage needed to be a true Poo owner(IMHO)
> 
> If your head isn't in your hands, you've not got a proper poo pup


Think your right my uncle has 3 spaniels and he says they're a nightmare.
Yeah no poo can be a complete angel. 
When people ask me what breed my dogs are I always reply that they're crazy cockapoos!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> This is the one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/HALTI-HARNESS-BLACK-RED-small/dp/B005D4NZ50/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> x


What size did you go for small or medium? X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Datun Walnut said:


> No idea - maybe it's the spaniel bit. I find it really annoying when people come on to ILMC and tell us that their pup is a little angel. They are missing out on the right-of-passage needed to be a true Poo owner(IMHO)
> 
> If your head isn't in your hands, you've not got a proper poo pup


Yes these bloody people who have well behaved pups are outrageous, I hate them!

Head in hands and hands on a glass (bottle) of wine!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Jake my Labrador was almost human and such an easy dog to train.
> I've just resigned to the fact that Molly and Sid are completely different nature and I try not to expect too much of them, I think my two are better if I treat them like children than dogs. Some like to say I spoil them, but I think they behave better if I'm more relaxed.
> I think they still know I'm the boss, bit like the husband ! I say they do


I think I probably expect too much of Barney. All those cute photos I used to look at of cute teddy bear cockapoos belie the truth! And I certainly need to relax more around him x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got the small size and it's a bit too big in places but with all the luring treats I have to give him, it'll soon fit! 😉


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Yes these bloody people who have well behaved pups are outrageous, I hate them!
> 
> Head in hands and hands on a glass (bottle) of wine!


I wouldn't be surprised if the bottle of wine turned into something stronger.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You mean the intravenous drip direct from the brewery? 😉

Here is this naughty boy, still exhausted from our traumatic morning!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lou you must be delusional from all the booze. None of us believe that that little angelic face could have a mischievious cell in his body. *NOT*!!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think only on here could that be truly understood! He's quite adorable tonight. Maybe I should have 2 hours traumatic training with him every morning 😯☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Update on Barney and his biting, for those that are interested...

I took Barney for a long walk this afternoon off the lead and he began biting my legs (I'm having to wear knee high boots!) and I changed my tone of voice to a playful 'come on Barney!' and started to run and then he stopped biting me and ran with me. I think he does it out of anxiety or over excitement, often in a new place that he doesn't know. Tho this morning he started doing it at the bottom of my road, possibly due to my new, to him, boots. 

Who knows but I'm determined to sort this out. We had a nice walk and run in the woods, lots of treats and praise; drove home and as we got here he threw up all over the seat and floor of the car.

Still, some positive news eh?!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think that's great news! Well done to you and Barney!!!! 
Next time maybe some quiet snuggles for a bit so you and Barney can celebrate the great success as well as to let all that food and activity to settle before driving in the car. I also wonder if Barney does that because he wants to make sure you are with him on the adventure. I know in the crazy dog lady who has full blown conversations with my two on our walks. my nieces find my constant "explaining" and "discussions" annoying, but it seems an easier way to distract them than a simple "no" or calling their names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you! Yes, we did drive off pretty swiftly, but I was giving him lots of praise during the playtime as well as beforehand and during our journey home (only 10 minutes or so). He fell asleep, until his hideous chucking up - and wow, there was a lot of it! I dont know if it was the treats (chicken and sausage) that did it, or if he had eaten something in the park. Should I be 'explaining' things to him as we are walking round the park?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I think that's great news! Well done to you and Barney!!!!
> Next time maybe some quiet snuggles for a bit so you and Barney can celebrate the great success as well as to let all that food and activity to settle before driving in the car. I also wonder if Barney does that because he wants to make sure you are with him on the adventure. I know in the crazy dog lady who has full blown conversations with my two on our walks. my nieces find my constant "explaining" and "discussions" annoying, but it seems an easier way to distract them than a simple "no" or calling their names.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's me! Many a time I've been out walking and talking to Molly, I'm sure people think I'm six pence short of a shilling when I come out from some trees and they see I'm alone other than a dog


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh sweet! I was calling 'Yay! Good boy Barney' over and over, along with 'let's go this way, good boy!' - is that what you mean? Or should I be discussing my therapy session from the morning, or whats happening in East Enders? ! 😉


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd do more of a walking commentary than the lurid details from the therapist Lou. Lexi and Beemers mum *is* a therapist so she'd be disbarred or uncertified if she talked of therapy!  It should be of interest to him so you'll do better discussing chipmunk holes and how lovely his stick is than tv programs.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not even my own therapy and how it relates to him? 😉 OK I'll discuss the woods and the trees and Ooo look at that big dog poo someone left behind... Ok, maybe not that one ☺ 


Thank you Fairlie ☺


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You should discuss the big dog poo somebody left and curse as you pick it up for them. I often do this as a good dog ambassador and to make up for the times I'm out and miss or lose something Rufus does. The Fall leaves can be brutal for that here.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I can imagine those beautiful leaves hiding poo's and all sorts, and what a good dog ambassador you are too. I shall endeavour to be as kind to the doggy world as you are ☺


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lou my talks normally include let's find a stick, followed by don't be silly Molly that's half a tree even I can't carry that one!!
Dog poo talk is always a good one ,but it's usually me shouting watch that s... Don't tread in it  you know what that's like lou
Not sure barney really gives much about eastenders unless he watches it for lady di x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ssh, we're watching 'Enders together!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

My conversations are 'It's only the birds in the trees making that noise', 'It's a tree Mags, they just planted a new tree', 'Come on Maggie, the treat lady is still sleeping. Maybe she'll see you later' Sometimes I end up carrying her a short distance cause she just refuses to budge.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What lovely people you are  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh I do my therapy tricks with them in addition to a lot of "yuck, yuck. Don't eat that". 

The usual conversation starts with a "now Beemer/Lexi, is that what you really want to do? I see the bird/rabbit/dog too. But I don't think you are going to like going into those bushes and get all those prickly things on you. Don't you remember when you had to go to the emergency vet because (so many reasons). Let's try to make better choices. Okay?" Followed by "that was a great decision you made and you only needed a little help"

Other times it's a short "let's not do that" with a "good job Beemer/Lexi" and some random praise on how good they are being. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, conversations from this house too - more for my benefit than hers, it makes for a stressful walk if you have to punctuate the birdsong with 'No! .......leave!.....drop!' every few minutes


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yep, conversations from this house too - more for my benefit than hers, it makes for a stressful walk if you have to punctuate the birdsong with 'No! .......leave!.....drop!' every few minutes


Absolutely!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well now I'm back from the 3rd class, and other than him being sick again in the car as we arrived, he was a complete pain in the class. I left early as it was too much for me, and no doubt the others. The trainer said he's just excitable and his terrier would be the same. I'm to keep giving him rewards during the class when he sits quietly, which worked for a while then eventually he starts barking and biting me. I ended up in tears and left. Is this really normal excitable puppy behaviour or have I got a lunatic on my hands that I just can't cope with?

I don't want to be around him now I'm home (I had to bring him back and escape to the pub for a glass of wine!) and he's very quiet and seems to know I'm not happy. It's hard to stay calm around him when he's attacking me. Help!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think Lou you've just a normal puppy that you're trying to cope with. I don't think he's a lunatic . Trust me SIDS far from good.
He's just spent the past ten minutes running around the lounge in circles biting Molly , which I'm sure had he not got her it would be me he was trying to bite. It was unbearable so I put him in the kitchen for time out , but he just winned to come out. I only gave in because Lexie was sleeping upstairs.
I've totally ignored him now he's out so has Molly and now laying asleep.
When you meet molly next week you would never believe she was a bit like your barney so they do change.  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Nicki, right now I can't imagine bringing him to meet Molly, he's so weird and wired at times 😕 If I could put him somewhere for a time out when I'm out with him or at the training class then I would!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Lou, this might sound strange to you, but let me tell you a true story:

For 20 years I asked my partner to let me have a dog. The answer was always no. Then one day she saw a photo of peanut and she thought that she couldn't do this to me anymore. We got Peanut 2 days later.

From day one I was ecstatic. I just loved my Peanut. She was very, very challenging. She peed and pooed in the house until she was 5 months old. Nothing would make her do it outside. 

She was bitty. She would bite so hard that I had to take her inside the utility room for a few minutes to punish her. But she wouldn't care less. She was a free spirit.

In every class she would jump around all dogs. She wouldn't listen because the world was far too exciting to listen. 

She jumped on every human she saw. She was in love with humans. There was not a single person she wouldn't say hello to. 

She was running at 500 miles per second from the moment she would open her eyes in the morning.

I trained her, and trained her, and trained her...million of hours. We would go to the park and she would run away, go inside the lake, disappear in the woods, leave the park and cross the road...taking her to the park became terribly stressful. Then to put the lead back to go to the car could take up to one hour.

We had personal training sessions. We stopped feeding her in her bowl. Make her hungry so that she would come back to us in the park, so her treats were her bowl food. Nothing. Not even starvation would make her come to us.

Whilst challenging, I enjoyed every second. I loved my dog and I didn't care. I loved the challenge and I loved training her. My partner hated peanut. She didn't want a dog and on top of that we had a dog like her...she cried many times. Nearly every day for months. Not what I had envisaged, and I offered to rehome her as my partner was miserable. But she knew Peanut was my life and she didn't allow me to do it.

When Peanut was 8 months we went on holidays for 10 days and then something changed. peanut was still crazy but she was starting to behave better. My partner started liking her more...and more...and then she fell in love with her...

3 months after this, when peanut was 11 months, my partner told me that she had missed all of peanut's puppyhood. She had been too stressed to enjoy it and she had taken everything to heart. She asked me if we could have another cockapoo as she would like to start over again and this time enjoy that stage. 

We got coconut from the same breeder. Today is Coconut's birthday. He is 1. Next month Peanut will be 2.

My partner has loved it this time. Yes, he is not as challenging, he is a very easy dog, but site has never stressed about peeing, poos, vomit, cries...she has enjoyed the whole process.

Peanut has been very, very challenging in the park until 4 months ago. Then, one day, all changed. Now she is the most obedient dog anybody can have. All the hours suddenly clicked together.

I have two amazing dogs and a partner who adores them. She loves her dogs as if they were her children.

Her advise to all new owners is: "enjoy it, it doesn't matter how bad it is, enjoy it and remember that it will pass and it will pass quickly. I made a mistake not enjoying it and I had to get a second dog!! Be positive and always remember that it will get better".

Dogs need repetition and consistency. Think of it this way: everytime you teach them something, a mark in their brain is done. You need to repeat it a thousand times so that it leaves a path in their brain. That's how they learn. I can bet you my house that if you repeat and repeat and repeat, he will learn. Ah, and always tell him that he is a good boy, even if he runs away and comes back to you an hour after you started calling him. 

And now, enjoy.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Lou, also, I think you need help from either one of the forum members who are experienced and live in East Sussex or from a professional.

I think you need to be given directions on a one by one basis and on a weekly basis. Happy to help.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Peanut your story brought me to tears. Lou it was the same with Rufus, he was a demonic monster and I came so close to rehoming him because he was ruining our lives. I knew he was not normal, his biting was nothing like puppy nipping, it was relentless and vicious. We dropped out of puppy school because it was too embarrassing to have such a wild uncontrolable dog. Now four and a half years later I would not trade him for a truck load of gold. Our lives revolve around him. We take him everywhere with us and he is my pride and joy. Don't give up. It really will get better, just keep at it.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Peanut, that's moved me to tears too and thank you. It's hard to imagine looking back at this time and missing it, but I believe you! He's only like this on some walks and now, it seems, in the training class. He wasn't like it at the puppy parties. I am getting professional help - 121s and the class, and my own therapy too - and I can see the trainer is much calmer than me, as I just eventually get stressed and angry which I know isn't helping. 

Fairlie I've thought too about him going back to the breeder who I know would have him and keep him happily, but I'd feel terrible and a complete failure. 

I won't give up, and appreciate all your help. Thank you x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Peanut, that's made me cry too. Neil had a very hard time with Poppy at first Lou, we were very used to an older dog who understood our every whim and was incredibly obedient and loving but she got ill and we eventually lost her. An horrendous time. Some months on we took Poppy home, excited for the house to have a heart again, prepared for toilet training and disruption but looking forward to having a young dog with lots of spark and energy. 

Ahem! Be careful what you wish for. Enter Poppy loony tunes  She was relentless from first thing to 11pm, running around everywhere at 100 mph, jumping on and off the settee to bite Neil again and again. We were exhausted, I was on my summer holidays but Neil works long hours and was getting no time to relax and wind down in the evenings, he said he thought we'd made a big mistake. He didn't bond with her but I did because I was devoting my whole summer to getting her to fit in with our lives (I realise now there's a lot of compromise as well). We rowed about it, it was horrible and it was impossible to have visitors because I couldn't concentrate on a conversation while she was going fruit loop. It all stressed me out massively (more than I already was) because I felt I needed to be able to provide some down time for Neil but wasn't able to meet his needs on top of Poppy's who needed all my attention for toilet training and damage limitation around the house. Neil's Dad met her and pronounced 'that dog's not right' my Mum said 'doesn't she just switch off? Puppies normally run about for a bit and then sleep..' Aargh! Puppy class was merely an added stress at the time because she couldn't concentrate on anything except launching at everyone and every dog, other people around the village had nice calm obedient puppies, Lou, the list goes on and on. 

Things do change though, honestly! Neil loves her now and she's an idiotic clown who still mouths when excited but nothing like the biting of her early days. I don't think there's a 'one size fits all' piece of training advice for most issues, some approaches may help while others won't but you're doing it right, you're listening on here to lots of advice with a totally open mind, you're accessing professional help too and the biggest help for us was just time I'm afraid (and the tears and wine which you've already embraced). Keep on trucking!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh now you've made me cry!
Sorry you had a difficult time too. I do wonder if living on my own adds to the stress, but I'm looking forward to a more permanent change in him. He's been good today, no vomiting in the car after waiting 5 hours before driving him anywhere plus good behaviour on a walk, in shops and a doggy cafe too. Long may it last! 
Thank you Mazzapoo x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, sorry I didn't mean to make you cry! But that's the spirit - celebrate every time things are good and forget the bad, dwelling on things doesn't help. Yes, I think coping on your own must be an added issue when you have a devil poo :devil:


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to apologise! Everything is making me cry at the moment, even a waiter at lunch time! Think I scared him! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just took him for a short walk. It was like being in a dream. As he (voluntarily) sat down at the kerb to wait to cross the road, people smiled admiringly at this cute puppy, and nodded at me as if to say 'what a good trainer you are". I could barely believe this was really happening!

Of course, now he is running around like a crazed lunatic, but there is hope, isn't there??!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Great job to you and Barney. Crazy lunatic is what others refer to as doodle dash or zoomies. It's like a spurt of extraordinary glee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you 

Yes, its a regular thing most evenings - sometimes going on for an hour or so


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's perfectly normal. In fact, now I try to get them do some doodle dashing because they don't do it as much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Absolutely and utterly normal Lou, this is my two every evening, regular as clockwork .  x


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Lou, that's just amazing. You see? You have a perfectly normal dog that is just crazy as most poos are!! That should encourage you to remember our own stories and I am sure in a year time you will be the one giving the same advice to owners facing your issues of today. 

Mazapoo, thanks for the story, it is beautiful and it made me laugh when I read your father in law and mum's comments. Hysterical. Just what you needed to hear, eh?? 

Fairley, I'm in the same boat as you, not a truck of gold will make me part from these two. 

Off to get a well deserved glass of wine after a day out walking with them. 

Keep on going Lou!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bless your cottons, Peanut  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done Lou, it sounds like you might have turned a corner. There will be some setbacks but they will be made up for as you train him more and he makes you glow with pride.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> I just took him for a short walk. It was like being in a dream. As he (voluntarily) sat down at the kerb to wait to cross the road, people smiled admiringly at this cute puppy, and nodded at me as if to say 'what a good trainer you are". I could barely believe this was really happening!
> 
> Of course, now he is running around like a crazed lunatic, but there is hope, isn't there??!


Well it takes a lot of effort to be good, so the crazy is coming out now instead  Good work little Barney bear


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Good Boy Barney. See Lou, we all knew he could do it.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah thank you all! Fingers crossed it continues more often than not! X


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

We've been away and I am due to collect Obi from his holiday home in the next couple of hours. I have been catching up on here this morning with a cup of coffee just gently re introducing myself to the traumas that are in store this week once Obi is back where he belongs. I love him to bits but he is a little bugger... But he is less of a bugger than he was. This thread has amused me and reminded me that things will improve. Now, if only the little sod would recall when I tell him as oppose to legging it when he hears other dogs the other side of the forest where we walk!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good luck Humspoff, and glad to be of assistance!


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Ok now I'm scared! I don't have a cockapoo yet, but had done lots and lots of research having lived with a very bossy and stressy terrier for some time (who I adored by the way). I've read over and over again how cockapoos have great temperaments, are easy to train, are people pleasers, that pups from show type cockers are calmer than working type etc etc. But having read your tales (!) of woe Lou, I'm beginning to think otherwise. Of course I know that puppies are a lot of work and take commitment and time but I don't know if I could go through all that stress again... I remember sitting sobbing on the stairs while my little darling stood at the top snarling and snapping to prevent me going to bed having spent the evening being a whirling dervish of craziness.
Barney looks gorgeous and I do hope things improve for you Lou. But I'm having second thoughts now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beekeeper the reality is they are not all alike. Some of us sailed through puppyhood others shed many tears. Some grown dogs here are laid back couch potatoes, others are as bouncy as kangaroos. A few of us (like me) have what might be described as duds, poorly bred, overly active, reactive dogs. The only real common denominator is joy. They all seem to have a joy for living, and with time and attention it will overflow and fill your cup with joy too.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear, please don't let my trials and tribulations put you off! 

Barney is from working cockapoo, I've no idea if that adds to his craziness. His brother is quite different, it seems, and not as bitey, (nor as cuddly) as Barney. He and I are just back from 121 training and I'm going to continue with that instead of the class training which seems to send him over the edge (much like me at times!) 

I think the popular facebook image of the gorgeous pups, who's owners laugh with glee at their half eaten skirting boards (not as yet something Barney does) gives an impression of bundles of adoring fun. Not dissimilar to Facebook pages full of happy smiling people, hiding lonely lives. You'll get more truth here, good and bad, and very sensible advice. 

Sounds like you are going into this with your eyes open which is good, and whilst I knew puppy hood might be difficult, I think deep down I didn't really know how much hard work it would be. I fell for the images of cute teddy bear puppies and rarely read about the 'horror' stories. You'll see from this forum that not only do some people have very few problems with their pups, some like me also struggle. But there is plenty of support here and quite honestly I don't know how I'd have coped without the support of similar ex strugglers here who remind me this is normal and will pass. 

Training and me being consistent (not always easy) and figuring out what old 'issues' in me Barney is raising have been invaluable. 

So please don't let Barney put you off. He's really very loving and adorable for much of the time! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

See, Fairlie has just posted a perfect example of helpful, empathic advice


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Oh dear, please don't let my trials and tribulations put you off!
> 
> Barney is from working cockapoo, I've no idea if that adds to his craziness. His brother is quite different, it seems, and not as bitey, (nor as cuddly) as Barney. He and I are just back from 121 training and I'm going to continue with that instead of the class training which seems to send him over the edge (much like me at times!)
> 
> ...



Such a fantastic shift for you. I do believe it helps when the next crop of dog owners come up and you hear war stories that you've already passed through because you see how far you have come. Love extra on Barney for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Lexi&Beemer! I don't know if its a shift as such, but it was good to write that down to get some perspective on the situation. It's not ALL terrible! 

thank you x


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Fairlie thank you for putting things into perspective. I long for a dog again but am waiting to move house first. Then I will take the plunge into the wonderful world of cockapoos and look forward to being a more active member of this great forum.

Lou I think I freaked out a bit because your posts remind me so much of myself! I'll be watching out for your progress with lovely Barney. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello Lou,

I've been reading about your trials and tribulations with Barney. There must have been earlier threads explaining the problems you are having with him, but I haven't found them. How old is Barney? My Alfie is 6 and a half months and for a few weeks between 5 and 6 months I was really beginning to enjoy him. It's the last two weeks where it all seems to have gone haywire! I' m sure it's something to do with his new sexually mature state. He's become territorial around the home and garden, so much so that today he has taken to guarding all kinds of random things, and I can't come within 4 feet of him without him growling. Earlier today he lunged at me and bit my leg. It's horrible to be so frightened of him and to not dare to go too close to him. The only way I could divert him earlier was to ask him if he wanted a walk. He then jumped up and left his precious twig and sat smiling and wagging his tail while I put his lead on.

I have had to put both his food and water bowls in the garden as he now guards his water bowl too! Also, I am not allowing anything to be brought in from the garden and all his toys are put away. 

I really do sympathise with you. Like you, I was prepared for the hard work a puppy entails, but not this side of things.

Like you say, it is so heartening to read stories from those, like Peanut, who have come through a difficult time with their poos, but I'm not sure I have that energy.

Right now Alfie is sitting in the doorway to the kitchen, and I daren't walk past him, in case he attacks me. What has my life come to!!!

He has his op tomorrow, which will be an opportunity for me to talk to the vet about his behaviour. I also have the number of a local trainer who has been recommended to me. It's no doubt something obvious that I'm doing wrong.

Good luck with Barney's behaviour, Lou.

Christine


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

As long as you have ample supplies of wine, a good therapist and a dog trainer you'll be fine!  

Look at Barney now, it's impossible to imagine him being an annoying biting machine! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh Christine, that sounds horrendous. I hope the op will make a difference, and definitely get a good recommended trainer in. 

Barney is coming up to 4 months. I understand that he gets over excited and I am to remain calm at those excitable moments when he's biting my legs. It takes some determination not to swear at him! It's not that we are doing anything wrong, that was what helped me feel so bad about myself, plugging in to old old childhood stuff, but that we just need to be taught what to do. These things don't come naturally, even though I've had dogs for many years. 

I wonder if you live on your own? That makes it harder for me. But a good trainer will set you on the right path. Keep us updated and good luck! Hopefully after his op tomorrow he'll be a new dog! 

Onwards and upwards indeed! 

(My previous thread I think is called leg biting on walks, or something similar!) x


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I live alone and I agree Lou, it makes for an intense relationship with a puppy/dog and can make the difficult times hard as there's nobody to "dilute" the situation!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought you might do and it does make it harder, but perhaps we need a good challenge 😊 Whereabouts are you? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lou now I've got that disco classic fom the seventies playing in my head "I'm just a love machine and I won't work for nobody but you..." only I've changed the lyrics to "I'm just a biting maching and I won't bite nobody but you..." Thank you.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha! and sadly true as though the trainer held him on the lead today, he still went for my legs! You should - bugger I can't think of the word! - make sure no one steals your lyrics!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

copyright?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Patent is the word I was thinking of (I hate being so old!) but copyright will do


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Christine

Thanks for the post and for sharing how you feel. It is normal to be scared if your dog is being that possessive. 

I would highly recommend you to look for a one to one trainer as soon as possible. The vet might advise too, but he doesn't need a vet, he needs a good trainer. It is as if I would ask my GP to help me with my shyness....well, I would ask a psychologist, wouldn't I? We must remember that vets are doctors for animals, and they don't necessarily understand behavioural issues.

Perhaps you could call the guy that has helped Lola today? She has written about it on another post. I think your case is slightly more advanced, so I wouldn't wait.

But surely you can change things if you put some effort and it will be hugely rewarding and ten-fold satisfactory.


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you, Peanut, for being so kind and understanding. I don't want to give up on Alfie. I spent half the night in tears, fearing that my vet would declare him a dangerous dog and want him put down. He is such a sweetheart outside of home, and so joyful running free, that it's hard to understand his behaviour at home. It must be so stressful for him to feel he has to guard the entire house, to the point that he won't even allow his beloved owner over the threshold. He bit me again after I posted yesterday, so I agree, I am at crisis point and shall be seeking help today. Sorry, Lou, I feel I have hijacked your post. It just seems there are a few of us on here with overlapping problems. Christine x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey no worries Christine; good on you for getting help. Let us know how it goes x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi CHristine, please contact Ken about your pup. I can pm his number to you or you can see his website from Zoe's (lolasGrammy) post. Either way get in touch with him ASAP as he is busy and will have a few weeks waiting list. I hope you aren't too far for him to travel to you. He will definitely be able to help you.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

alfiemorton said:


> Thank you, Peanut, for being so kind and understanding. I don't want to give up on Alfie. I spent half the night in tears, fearing that my vet would declare him a dangerous dog and want him put down. He is such a sweetheart outside of home, and so joyful running free, that it's hard to understand his behaviour at home. It must be so stressful for him to feel he has to guard the entire house, to the point that he won't even allow his beloved owner over the threshold. He bit me again after I posted yesterday, so I agree, I am at crisis point and shall be seeking help today. Sorry, Lou, I feel I have hijacked your post. It just seems there are a few of us on here with overlapping problems. Christine x


So sorry to hear this Christine. Of course you were in tears, I would have been the whole night, let alone half of it!! He is obviously very attached to you and he is only trying to protect you even if he bites you. Try not to be confrontational with him. Perhaps you could send a PM to Lola's mum too and you can both have a chat about some of the tips that they got yesterday? You could start working on things until Ken can visit you. 

Please DO NOT take the advise of the vet until you have seen a professional therapist, and a GOOD one. As I said, my vet is a great vet, but she is not a therapist trainer... she has a dog herself who Hoovers peoples' picnics in the park and she is struggling to control him.... but then, she is a great vet, if you see what I mean!!

I remember that he was having his bits done today. Hopefully that will make him calm down a little bit for a few days, but since the behaviours seems to be ingrained, I wouldn't expect much of his behaviour to change overnight. Please don't think that he is a lost case. There is NOT such a thing as a lost case if the right methods are applied. 

It would be great to know that you have contacted Ken and that you have a day in the diary, even if it is in a month's time, you should book it. Lola's mum is obviously a good reference point to know that this guy is amazing (I have never used him, but I would if I had to). 

Keep your chin up. And do not think for a second that he has to be put to sleep. That option is not there.


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Peanut. I've private messaged Zoe about Ken, and the time he spent with Lola. We seem to be in a very similar predicament with our pups.
I have my one to one trainer coming round on Friday.
I think there'll be a long and difficult road ahead of us.
I'm under no illusions, but I love Alfie and we'll work things out together.
I'll keep you updated.
Christine


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well done on getting organised do quickly. You'll both be fine, really ☺x


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you, Lou. Hope you've had a good day with Barney. Christine x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's been interesting! I keep reminding myself he's just a puppy, all this will pass ☺ x


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

WELL DONE TO 2 OF YOU!!!!!!:twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:

It is great Christine that you have managed to get the appointment with a trainer so quickly (I gather it is not with the Zen guy???). The moment you have some directions, you will feel so much more in control and you will have something to work with. Don't think that you have a long road ahead of you, these dogs are very clever and they learn very quickly. If this has to happen, it is better that it is with a Cockerpoo rather than with a Great Dane... who are lovely but not particularly smart!!!

You both have taken professional help on your stride very quickly and that is all that matters. I rant when I hear people wait and wait and wait and then the next step is to put them to sleep! That keeps my blood pressure high for a while. 

Upwards guys!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yay! Up with us and our juvenile delinquents! 🐶 Thanks Peanut  x


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Hear, hear, Lou! And a big thanks to you, Peanut. No, my appointment's not with Ken, but the trainer who's coming to me comes highly recommended and the conversation I had with him on the phone instilled confidence in me that all will be well. Christine x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wow, feel like I'm on an emotional rollercoaster reading through this thread! laughter and tears...been away and thought I would read a few posts to catch up but don't think I will be catching up with too much more tonight! Hang in there those with young pups, as others have said it really does get better, (search 'gremlin pup' in the search bar and you will prob find some old threads that will make you feel better!), I am another one who spent too much time getting stressed and worried during the puppy days (puppy daze!), I mean - I was going to have the 100% perfect pup, I had read the books, watched the tv show and I had been around dogs so much in my life previously, had handled show dogs at the highest level (not mine), had 'babysat' some boarding kennels, as a teenager I was even a committee member of a dog training club (only non dog owner!)..long time previously...but, I had never had a dog of my own and had never had the experience of a bringing up a puppy and boy was that so much harder than I ever imagined! (or maybe its just with those few that have 'character'!), what I have realised is the more stressed you get about it the harder it is, not an easy thing to change, but I know if I had another pup it would be so much easier as I would know about all the stages and that they don't last forever. 
Christine, don't get disheartened if the op doesn't seem to help to start with, sometimes the hormones are all over the place after the op and some dogs seem to behave worse before they get better, i know that's not what you wanted to hear but its better that you don't expect an immediate change for the better. Good luck with the trainer.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking forward to hearing how its gone for Christine. 
Yes, DB1, I've realised that it all passes, until the next interruption - right now Barney is much improved though still has his annoying moments but we are both learning!  

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------

